# Butterflies



## carlos58 (May 22, 2014)

Hello everyone
some recent shots of butterflies
The best of Butterflies Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com

Apatura ilia











Papilio machaon






Aporia crataegi


----------



## DarkShadow (May 22, 2014)

Beautiful detail and colors.As Always, Great Shots.


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

Wow! All nice ones. What lens did you use for these? Did you use a tripod? handheld?


----------



## carlos58 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for comments ! 70/180 macro lens Nikon, tripod .


----------

